# Airride impala 1968



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

Is there anyone who has photos of a 68 impala that has airride? I bought one airride system that I will install in a week or so. It would be rewarding to see some pictures of one that is already finished. And some tips. The things you should keep in mind during construction. Thanks in advance. Greetings "Air68impala"
I know it's the same frame between 65-70


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=423204


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www1.garaget.org/archive/83/82391/2...179-2244875.jpg]


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Air68impala_@Apr 20 2011, 01:15 PM~20382093
> *Is there anyone who has photos of a 68 impala that has airride? I bought one airride system that I will intallera in a week or so. It would be rewarding to see some pictures of one that is already finished. And some tips. The things you should keep in mind during construction. Thanks in advance. Greetings "Air68impala"
> I know it's the same frame between 65-70
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

not my ride.This is 2low63 ride








































































Finished up the airide today, Vic is officially switched up. Leakdown test begins.
[/quote]


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

What a huge air tank you have. How much pressure can it provide. And dual compressors tough. I have a compressor via 480, 5 gallons tank. And 2,500 bags in the front and 2600 on my rear wheel . You have a very nice car there Joe.

Ps if you are wondering, I'm from Sweden. So you must excuse me if I did not write that well. We learn English in school but it is 34 years since I left school so you may understand my problem. Hope you understand me anyway. Regards Roger Z (Air68impala)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry I did not see that you wrote that it is not my car. Your car has vinyl roof anyway the cars are gorgeous
:thumbsup:


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

Here you can see more pictures. And some of the cars I have owned.
http://www.garaget.org/Chevydude


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

5 GAL... NOT ENOUGH... 2500 BAGS... HAVE TO OPEN THE FRONT POCKET ALOT. ASSUMING FIRESTONES. with a 2500 bag you will need a min of 120 psi to get any type of lift out of the front and it may take you a few fills out of that tank to lock it up. 2600 rear... cool but it will take 110 psi to move it. you will need to trim the rearend lower control arm bracket... if your wheels are 17s in the rear.... you are good and can run skirts. but the car will not lay frame. the rearend will hit the trunk floor before the frame hits. the front chest plate is doable.... if you want to. it is upper and lower cup lenghts. our lower control arms are adjustable to a few inches and can take out the super butter fly.



i have some photos of my 8 through the air forums. i can answer most questions on this particualr car if you have something you are stuck on.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Apr 21 2011, 06:18 PM~20392270
> *5 GAL... NOT ENOUGH... 2500 BAGS... HAVE TO OPEN THE FRONT POCKET ALOT. ASSUMING FIRESTONES.  with a 2500 bag you will need a min of 120 psi to get any type of lift out of the front and it may take you a few fills out of that tank to lock it up. 2600 rear... cool but it will take 110 psi to move it. you will need to trim the rearend lower control arm bracket... if your wheels are 17s in the rear.... you are good and can run skirts. but the car will not lay frame. the rearend will hit the trunk floor before the frame hits. the front chest plate is doable.... if you want to. it is upper and lower cup lenghts. our lower control arms are adjustable to a few inches and can take out the super butter fly.
> i have some photos of my 8 through the air forums. i can answer most questions on this particualr car if you have something you are stuck on.
> *


post up your 68!!!lets see you bottle :fool2: Impalaman1 helped me with anything I needed a answer too,on my 68


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

with my 68 and bigblock it took no more then 100psi,but I think less then that? with re 7 slams.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

With 1/2 line and valves in the trunk it was 125 for me and that is with a small block re6 slams


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

Car is being torn down I'll take pics as I go. My garage looks like airgas hhahaa once you have a bottle you will never go back to tank and comp


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Apr 21 2011, 06:18 PM~20392270
> *5 GAL... NOT ENOUGH... 2500 BAGS... HAVE TO OPEN THE FRONT POCKET ALOT. ASSUMING FIRESTONES.  with a 2500 bag you will need a min of 120 psi to get any type of lift out of the front and it may take you a few fills out of that tank to lock it up. 2600 rear... cool but it will take 110 psi to move it. you will need to trim the rearend lower control arm bracket... if your wheels are 17s in the rear.... you are good and can run skirts. but the car will not lay frame. the rearend will hit the trunk floor before the frame hits. the front chest plate is doable.... if you want to. it is upper and lower cup lenghts. our lower control arms are adjustable to a few inches and can take out the super butter fly.
> i have some photos of my 8 through the air forums. i can answer most questions on this particualr car if you have something you are stuck on.
> *


Okay 5 gallons is too small you say? But I do not have a BigBlock engine! only a 350 small block and then it depends on how thick the air hose is used in the system? Dual compressors has its drawbacks if you play a lot with the system will kill the battery. But the larger tank is never wrong.


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

This is my garage snc6/215845_149864871746475_100001688897204_301675_7518432_n.jpg


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry didint work .


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

http://http://www.facebook.com/phot...91706403.38152.100001688897204&type=1&theater


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Air68impala_@Apr 24 2011, 11:49 AM~20408817
> *
> *http://http://www.facebook.com/phot...91706403.38152.100001688897204&type=1&theater



[url=http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=150265615039734&set=a.150265591706403.38152.100001688897204&type=1&theater]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=150...&type=1&theater]


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

Facebook


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice garage work space :thumbsup:


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

Facebook

My Garage.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

wats the word?


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

Working on my airride instllation I´ll will show some pictures later .


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Air68impala_@May 7 2011, 04:16 PM~20504252
> *Working on my airride instllation I´ll will show some pictures later .
> *


sweet


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

Facebook


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

Facebook


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Air68impala_@May 8 2011, 01:33 PM~20508465
> *Facebook
> *


I don't have fb


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3289...100001688897204


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3289...=10000168889720


This side is not cut out the other picture is cut .


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Air68impala_@May 9 2011, 06:33 AM~20512840
> *http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3289...=10000168889720
> This side is not cut out the other picture is cut .
> *


This content is currently unavailable
The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page. 
Sign Up for Facebook


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Air68impala_@May 9 2011, 06:30 AM~20512836
> *http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3289...100001688897204
> *


  looks great..


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks. I´ll will show moore pictures as the build is progresing .


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

Today I finished bags on the rear suspension. And the tubes are modified. And the holes are cut on the front end of the beam. So now it begins to move towards the installation of tanks and hoses.


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

Hompage


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Air68impala_@May 11 2011, 03:41 PM~20531264
> *Today I finished bags on the rear suspension. And the tubes are modified. And the holes are cut on the front end of the beam. So now it begins to move towards the installation of tanks and hoses.
> *


Just remember to keep the air line away from heat (headers,exhaust,etc).Make sure to secure the line w/ rubber insulated clamps or atleast zip ties.So you never have to worry about it getting loose an rubbing

Also what i did was tack down a few pieces of all thread is stead of putting holes in the hody to secure the tanks down.That way if you ever decide to go another route you just cut off the all thread grind it down an shoot a little paint over it.Like nothing was ever there


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

Here is some pictures of my impala airride build.


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

Some pictures of the impala 1968


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

in the front,are the bags rubbing on the bumper stop??or touching


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

post a pic of the front aired up..


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

love your 68


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

here's my pojected http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=423204&hl=


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks like this in the front.


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

About 10 mm all a round. the hole,


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Air68impala_@May 12 2011, 01:59 PM~20538939
> *About 10 mm all a round. the hole,
> *


your good  Is that a six inch bag?


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

No 7 inch


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

Airride system when you connect the pressure switch can it be inserted or drop by any pins? Plus or minus? I feel that the compressor does not want to stop. Can the guard be connected incorrectly? It is only carrying two cables plus and minus. Reg Air68imp.


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

New pictures allmost ther it will be cruising soon


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

On June 4. Then it's cruising in our city sundsvall I post pictures then it will be very nice cars there. Keep out very good images, I will put up here then.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Air68impala said:


> New pictures allmost ther it will be cruising soon


NICE,WILL be watching


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

*Take care dudes...*


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

*Airride installd*


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

Some pics from cruising in our town on 4 of june . This is pics from the ranch in the early hours. In the evening the cruising got into our town .


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

man some nice rides over there.


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

A bit moore .


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

And to end it of whit my ride. To the left is my bodys ride imp 65


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

Joe you probably would not believe. But we have the world's largest car shows in Västerås in mid-July. And it´s only American cars .


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Air68impala said:


> Joe you probably would not believe. But we have the world's largest car shows in Västerås in mid-July.


 right on ,nice to see different types of rides all in one lote!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erikfall68 (Sep 18, 2010)

nice 68 impala, lookin to do my 68 soon...anyone know where i can get front and rear brakets for bags @


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

got mine from here http://www.airassisted.com/ great customer service.


----------



## Erikfall68 (Sep 18, 2010)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> got mine from here http://www.airassisted.com/ great customer service.


 
thanks will check it out


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

Hope they can send over the sea (Atlantic Ocean) to me in Sweden. I saw that they had a very good price on the dual 480 compressors.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Air68impala said:


> Hope they can send over the sea (Atlantic Ocean) to me in Sweden. I saw that they had a very good price on the dual 480 compressors.


Yep,they ship everywhere


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

Super then I have to check it out and order 2 x 480 and a tank 5 gallons


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

One moore from the 4 of june.


----------



## IMPALAS (May 28, 2008)

1968 W/ Bags


----------



## es68impala (Jul 24, 2009)

IMPALAS said:


> 1968 W/ Bags


nice I really like how the trunk is clean, still usable.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Air68impala said:


> One moore from the 4 of june.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

IMPALAS said:


> 1968 W/ Bags


Very nice :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## really? (Aug 2, 2011)

Air68impala said:


> One moore from the 4 of june.


 Sik.


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

New pics


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## classic68impala (May 24, 2011)

Air68impala said:


> Is there anyone who has photos of a 68 impala that has airride? I bought one airride system that I will install in a week or so. It would be rewarding to see some pictures of one that is already finished. And some tips. The things you should keep in mind during construction. Thanks in advance. Greetings "Air68impala"
> I know it's the same frame between 65-70


I actually have a 1968 fastback impala bagged what kind of info would you like, you have to cut out the wells where the springs were and the rears are easy. Let me know homie what you need info on.


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

classic68impala said:


> I actually have a 1968 fastback impala bagged what kind of info would you like, you have to cut out the wells where the springs were and the rears are easy. Let me know homie what you need info on.


 Not much right now. I think I have everything under control


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

hows life over there?^


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

The summer is over .......................All most
.


----------



## Air68impala (Apr 19, 2011)

And thats not good.


----------

